# Your Online Quests



## McMurphy (Jan 28, 2008)

In the past, we have had some threads that have asked if people have an online account for such-and-such, and I have come to realize that may be narrowing the field of possible responses prematurely.

Use this thread, instead, to post any gaming accounts you are currently using and, of course, let us know which games are associated with them.

To get things rollings, my user names you may find me under during online gaming are as follows:

Jak X (PS2), Marvel Ultimate Alliance (PS2), Castlevania:  Portrait of Ruin(DS),  Mario Kart (DS):

_McMurphy_

SOCOM:  Combined Assault:

_-McMurphy-_


----------



## Overread (Jan 30, 2008)

hmm good idea McMurphy - any chance that we could have this thread stickied - just so as a constant point of refrence for members.


----------



## Thadlerian (Jan 30, 2008)

Hopefully, if I can get stuff done, I will try playing some Allegiance later. I will be Thadlerian.


----------



## Commonmind (Jan 31, 2008)

I play and have played so many online games in the past that it's better to just give you the names I use then to list them all. I'm either Commonmind or Unsane. 

I'm also the GM a World of Warcraft raiding guild on Anub'arak (Enemy of the Alliance) - names over there are Malchor and Demonseed.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like a super moderator took care of it.  Excuse all the sticky threads in the Gaming Board...I promise it all clears up after the polls are closed.


----------



## Ice fyre (Feb 1, 2008)

I only really play pet dragons on face book, Its not the most .....thrilling I suppose its a little slow, but I kind of like it. What sort of games are out there to play, I mean there's things like Guild Wars and warcraft but I'm wondering what else is out there.


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 1, 2008)

Ice fyre said:


> I only really play pet dragons on face book, Its not the most .....thrilling I suppose its a little slow, but I kind of like it. What sort of games are out there to play, I mean there's things like Guild Wars and warcraft but I'm wondering what else is out there.



It counts, what platform are you looking to play online with?  A console, a PC, strictly browser based games?


----------



## McMurphy (May 2, 2008)

*Mario Kart*

My above posts are a little dated at this point.  I don't jump onto the Playstation 2 for online play much anymore.

Presently, I have been experimenting with Wii's Mario Kart.   I normally race under the name "McMurphy" or "Lee".  If anyone here would like to meet up on its server, my friend code for Mario Kart is posted below:

*3523-2458-2889*

P.S.:  If you do add me, please respond here or in pm so I know you aren't some random google searcher.


----------

